# Fell in Love with Maui, and WKORV



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

We just got bak this week from the WKORV-N. We stayed in 1 BR premium. Roo, 5522. Beautiful room, spotlessly clean and had partial oceanview. The staff was wonderful. Anything we asked for was provided promptly. The grounds were gorgeous. We have totally fallen in love with this island and this resort. Pools were a perfect temperature, hot tubs were a bit too hot for me. 
I snorkelled right off the beach, it was amazing. Someone who was leaving gave us a boogey board for my kids to use, and they had a blast in the waves. The weather was mild with almost no wind. 

We went to Molokini to snorkel with Four Winds- great trip.
We ate at Duke's for breakfast, they did not have buffet while we were there.: I liked it, my husband was disappointed. I had eggs benedict he had an omlet. My son had pancakes that were delicious.
We also ate at Leilani's- loved it, and Kimos, just ok... overpriced. 
We had Hula pie and shave ice... wishing I had some right now.

Saw an amazing amount of Whales jumping everywhere. It was awesome. 
Drove the road to Hana and also up to Haleakala. We all had such and amazing time.
Thanks to all on these boards for the wealth of advice provided. It helped to make our trip so much more memorable. 
If anyone has specific questions feel free to ask.
Mahalo,
Dayna


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your trip. Maui is one of my favorite places on Earth.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 2, 2011)

*Just back my self...*

And also enjoyed my time on Maui very much.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you had a disappointing meal at Kimo's.  After 30+ years that is still one of my very favorite restaurants on Maui.  Just love the setting and the view of the ocean. When we were there just about 2 years ago, it was probably the best dinner we had on the island.  The other one was Cafe O Lei in Kihei.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 2, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a disappointing meal at Kimo's.  After 30+ years that is still one of my very favorite restaurants on Maui.



Me, too.  And it's a lot cheaper than Mama's Fish House!


----------



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

Didnt try Mama's Fish house. Kimos has a great locale, we had a great table. My Shrimp as delicious, steak, a little chewy. My husband had the recommended fish and it was bland. I don't like the whole ala carte pricing. $4.95 for baked potato. My son wanted bacon on his cheeseburger, no problem they said it would be $1.00 extra, ok. Then when the food came the server said, he had to charge the same as a tomato slice, $2.50. Not a big deal, but come on. Then we asked for more water and our server said yeah sure, when I get a minute. I have nevr been told that before. it was slightly amusing, but not really. 

We got better food and better service at Leilani's.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2011)

daynab said:


> Didnt try Mama's Fish house. Kimos has a great locale, we had a great table. My Shrimp as delicious, steak, a little chewy. My husband had the recommended fish and it was bland. I don't like the whole ala carte pricing. $4.95 for baked potato. My son wanted bacon on his cheeseburger, no problem they said it would be $1.00 extra, ok. Then when the food came the server said, he had to charge the same as a tomato slice, $2.50. Not a big deal, but come on. Then we asked for more water and our server said yeah sure, when I get a minute. I have nevr been told that before. it was slightly amusing, but not really.
> 
> We got better food and better service at Leilani's.



Sounds like you had an off night there.

As I remember their dinners always came with a great salad and rice.  So, we never needed to do an a la carte pricing.  I've always had the fish, and always been very happy with it.  Sometimes it depends on the fish, and the preparation, you choose as to how good it is.  

I've only been to Leilani's for lunch, but liked it very much also.  As you may already know, Leilani's and Kimo's are part of the same "family" of restaurants.  

We didn't go to Mama's on our last trip either.  It's absolutely wonderful, and very, very expensive.  But the biggest reason we didn't do it is that we (meaning dh) didn't want to drive all the way over there and back.


----------



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

We did know Leilani's and Kimos was in the same family, and that is why we went there. I am sure it was an off night. They were very busy. Just wasn't our favorite.

Also, went to the gazebo, heard it is great, but never got to eat there.
Got there at 8 am and the line was soooo long already. Figured it would take 2 hours to get food, so we left. Maybe next time!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2011)

daynab said:


> We did know Leilani's and Kimos was in the same family, and that is why we went there. I am sure it was an off night. They were very busy. Just wasn't our favorite.
> 
> Also, went to the gazebo, heard it is great, but never got to eat there.
> Got there at 8 am and the line was soooo long already. Figured it would take 2 hours to get food, so we left. Maybe next time!



What, and where, is the gazebo?

Always looking for new places to try.


----------



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

The Gazebo is at a small Hotel called Napali shores in Lahaina. Apparently they have the best Macadamia nut pancakes. The line is crazy long. If you google Gazebo Maui you will find the address and information. 
Good Luck


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 3, 2011)

daynab said:


> We did know Leilani's and Kimos was in the same family, and that is why we went there. I am sure it was an off night. They were very busy. Just wasn't our favorite.
> 
> Also, went to the gazebo, heard it is great, but never got to eat there.
> Got there at 8 am and the line was soooo long already. Figured it would take 2 hours to get food, so we left. Maybe next time!



Never tried Kimo's but Leilani's we've enjoyed many times. We also really like Hula Grill.

As for the isle of Maui, ever since we honeymooned there its been in our blood. Next year will be our 6th trip and it never disappoints, in fact I think we enjoy it more each time.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 3, 2011)

Maui No Ka 'Oi - _Maui is the best!_

_:whoopie: - __the Jan 2012 countdown has begun!_

_ileneg_


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Mar 4, 2011)

*Another great restaurant near WKORV*

Another great restaurant near the WKORV is the Castaway Cafe.  Wonderful Macadamia Nut, Banana and/or Pineapple Pancakes!  Plus on Tuesday nights they have a 2-for-1 Pasta night.  And then top it off with one of their delicious desserts.  Just thinking about Maui makes us want to go back right now (and we've only been home from WKORV for 4 days!)


----------



## JanB (Mar 11, 2011)

*What was your trade?*

It's been awhile since we've been to Maui always staying in the Kihea area.  We're now thinking of going back.  What did you use for a trade?  And, what are the recommendations for getting a trade into the Kaanapali/Lahaina areas?  What are the best timeshares to ask for?

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## nonrevking (Mar 11, 2011)

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Darwin (Mar 12, 2011)

Jan,
You will get a lot of suggestions. Maybe give us some information on what you like (quite, shopping, etc). What are you looking for in the ts? North Ka'anapali I think is more quite. Lahaina is more touristy. It is easy to get from one area to another by car or bus. 
Darwin


----------



## JanB (Mar 13, 2011)

We like beach, touring historical/scenic sites, shopping, and relaxing.  I'd like a resort where we can either be on the beach or close to it with a nice garden or, preferably, an ocean view.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2011)

JanB said:


> We like beach, touring historical/scenic sites, shopping, and relaxing.  I'd like a resort where we can either be on the beach or close to it with a nice garden or, preferably, an ocean view.



What exchange company?  What are you using as a trader?


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 13, 2011)

daynab said:


> We just got bak this week from the WKORV-N. We stayed in 1 BR premium. Roo, 5522. Beautiful room, spotlessly clean and had partial oceanview. The staff was wonderful. Anything we asked for was provided promptly. The grounds were gorgeous. We have totally fallen in love with this island and this resort. Pools were a perfect temperature, hot tubs were a bit too hot for me.
> I snorkelled right off the beach, it was amazing. Someone who was leaving gave us a boogey board for my kids to use, and they had a blast in the waves. The weather was mild with almost no wind.
> 
> We went to Molokini to snorkel with Four Winds- great trip.
> ...



Holy Moly - we went to Maui in early Feb and really should have posted earlier. It is now our favorite place on earth too!

We stayed at KBC (Kaanapali Beach Club) and had a great time. The rooms had been updated and done well - lots of tile in the large bathroom and we had a great view from our lanai. No stovetop but that was ok for us. We could see whales from our hotel and saw them often when driving the area. The onsite restaurant was ok without a lot of choices but had a happy hour menu and the view was fantastic. It is an old Embassy resort and open with lots of waterfalls and Koi ponds and gardens which flow into the pool area. The beach is rocky but natural and great views of the sunset from the property as it set over Lanai. We are HGVC owners and would stay there again in a heartbeat.

We saw sunSET on Haleakala, snorkeled at Molokini, did the road to Hana seeing the 7 pools/red beach/black beach/venus pool/Nahiku coastline, went to the north and saw the blowhole and more pools, ate breakfast at Grandmas coffee upcountry (the best omelette/hashbrowns ever) - too many things to talk about. We just want to go back and see the things we did not see.

Being HHV members we were really looking forward to HHV (Hilton Haw Village) and honestly after Maui it was a letdown. We saw north shore, did a sunset cruise, drove the island, and did a laua and had a great time but Wakiki is too big city for us. We just plain loved Maui and are trying to work our way back.

Maui is no ko oui !!!!


----------



## MaeWest (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kimos and Cafe O Lei*



Luanne said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a disappointing meal at Kimo's.  After 30+ years that is still one of my very favorite restaurants on Maui.  Just love the setting and the view of the ocean. When we were there just about 2 years ago, it was probably the best dinner we had on the island.  The other one was Cafe O Lei in Kihei.



Cafe O Lei was a recent discovery on our last trip to Maui. They have outstanding food and sushi, but one should go just for their Kona Creme Brulee. The absolute best creme brulee I've ever had and it vaulted ahead of my previous favorite, the Kiwi/Passion Fruit Creme Brulee at Mama's. The LA Times even has the recipe if you're so inclined:  http://www.latimes.com/features/food/la-fo-sos-20100603,0,5645076.story

As for Kimo's, it used to be one of our favorites for 20 years as well, but the last two meals (2010 and 2009) were disappointing. For fish, the Hula Grill is our favorite in Kaanapali or Lahaina.  We had a very bad meal at Bubba Gump's in Lahaina and a waitress who did not know that the Mahi Mahi they were serving was frozen.

It's tough to stay consistent in the restaurant business. However, a relatively good bargain is Nikki's Pizza in Whaler's Village. NY Times article here. They have terrific pizza and excellent french toast in the morning. The mahi mahi fish and chips . . . nice!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Never tried Kimo's but Leilani's we've enjoyed many times. We also really like Hula Grill.
> 
> As for the isle of Maui, ever since we honeymooned there its been in our blood. Next year will be our 6th trip and it never disappoints, in fact I think we enjoy it more each time.


Same feeling here.     We just got back from Maui but our mind is still there.  We will be back again, I hope.

We like Kimo's, Leilani's and the Hula Grill too.  We also like Longboards, Mama's Fish House and Gannon's when in Kihei.  It's not on the ocean but what a beautiful setting and a very nice ocean view from far away with so much color when you look down or around you.  We were here for breakfast and once late in the afternoon but too early for sunset.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 21, 2011)

We love Maui  .  Glad you had a great trip and fell in love.  I will have to move there some day, I think.


----------

